# Absence from board



## TJacobs (Jan 21, 2012)

Sorry I have been absent from the board recently.  My youngest daughter had a medical issue requiring surgery and a week in the hospital.  As of today she is home and doing OK.


----------



## cda (Jan 21, 2012)

Fantastic

Hard when the children are not well


----------



## jar546 (Jan 21, 2012)

Welcome back and I hope that everything continues towards improved health with your daughter.


----------



## mark handler (Jan 21, 2012)

*Welcome back just the way you left it....*


----------



## fatboy (Jan 21, 2012)

Hope recovery continues to go well jake, best wishes a prayers to your family.


----------



## brudgers (Jan 21, 2012)

I hope you and her mother are doing well, as  well.


----------



## FM William Burns (Jan 21, 2012)

That is great news TJ and glad all is going well with your little girl.


----------



## steveray (Jan 23, 2012)

Best wishes TJ!


----------



## north star (Jan 23, 2012)

*= =*

All the very best to you & your family!.....Thanks for sharing

with us!

*= =*


----------



## Mule (Jan 23, 2012)

Glad everything went well for your daughter. Welcome back!


----------



## David Henderson (Jan 23, 2012)

Glad to hear things are better for your family.


----------



## gbhammer (Jan 23, 2012)

Good to have you back TJ, and hope your daughter stays well.


----------



## mmmarvel (Jan 23, 2012)

Glad you're back, things have been getting outta hand.  Some whack job talking about a job in Houston (can you believe the nerve).

My prayers for you girl and the rest of your family.


----------



## Alias (Jan 23, 2012)

Glad to have you back and that all is well with your daughter.  Sending out good thoughts and prayers for a speedy recovery.


----------



## TJacobs (Jan 23, 2012)

*Thanks everyone.  I love this board!*

She will have lifestyle issues in front of her as she lost 75% of her pancreas, but they say they got it all and no other organs were affected.


----------



## TJacobs (Jan 23, 2012)

mmmarvel said:
			
		

> Glad you're back, things have been getting outta hand. Some whack job talking about a job in Houston (can you believe the nerve).My prayers for you girl and the rest of your family.


Glad I don't need a job that bad (yet) that I'd have to apply to a whack job...


----------

